# Learn how to snowboard absolutely FREE!



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You heard me my snowboard coaching company SnowMotion is giving away an entire learn to snowboard package for free. We are taking info from all those interested on our website SnowMotion - Home The winner will be announced Dec 10, 2012. Let all your friends and family know if they want to learn how to snowboard from an experienced coach without even spending a dime to sign up now.

Yes we really do mean free. We will provide transportation from and to NYC, lift tickets, coaching, gear rental even lunch!

This is one of the first ways SnowMotion wants to help lower the cost and raise the availability of snowboarding for all. If you have any suggestions or ideas to help further this cause we are all ears.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

done...i want to learn how to ride ice...i'm tired of this 300" base crap we have in the pnw.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> done...i want to learn how to ride ice...i'm tired of this 300" base crap we have in the pnw.


Wow I really HATE you guys and your....crap whats that white stuff called....oh ya SNOW.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Really i want to learn how to bounce and spin and could visit an old friend near nyc that I haven't seen in many many many years.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Sounds good man!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet giveaway! I think it's awesome you're giving away a free day of private lessons. Is this available for riders who want to advance their skills also, our just beginners?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

handscreate said:


> Sweet giveaway! I think it's awesome you're giving away a free day of private lessons. Is this available for riders who want to advance their skills also, our just beginners?


Any level rider can win!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Just want to add that Snow Motion (west) is in the Mt. Hood area now so while we don't quite get the level of La Nina love that Mt.Baker gets, we have a 200 inch base and something no other place in America has. The ability to learn to snowboard over the summer to be ready to get shrednasty for winter powder season. Summer is a great time to learn to snowboard with warm sunny weather on Mt. Hood, soft corn snow, amazing views and the option of swimming and a barbecue at Tilium Lake after your full day coaching session with the world famous or infamous Snow Wolf.


What types of coaching do you do for someone who is a more experienced rider during late June or early july?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Just want to add that Snow Motion (west) is in the Mt. Hood area now so while we don't quite get the level of La Nina love that Mt.Baker gets, we have a 200 inch base and something no other place in America has. The ability to learn to snowboard over the summer to be ready to get shrednasty for winter powder season. Summer is a great time to learn to snowboard with warm sunny weather on Mt. Hood, soft corn snow, amazing views and the option of swimming and a barbecue at Tilium Lake after your full day coaching session with the world famous or infamous Snow Wolf.


It just shocks me that you can ride in June 

I guess never haven ridden in the mountains it is just hard for me to envision


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Anything really. Timberline has a decent public park all summer including a super pipe. Any level of free ride coaching from basic and dynamic skidded turns to basic and dynamic carved turns. Steeps riding and back country riding including even a summit of Mt. Hood.


We will be up there in June and early July again. Hood is awesomein summer, we only board 3-4 days because the outdoors stuff is amazing around there. My wife and I are gonna hike up a bit this year but no summit trip planned. My wife couldn't handle the angles of decent.... 

If anyone gets the urge to go and get some riding instruction from wolf in the summer I would highly recommend it. 2 years ago in June we woke up with a nice coat of fresh white stuff all over our campsite. Riding in June and mid July is amazing in itself and our friends find it crazy that we make a mid summer boarding trip. This year we will only not board in may, aug, sept... We will board every other month...

FYI, mt hood village has some awesome facilities and is like $12/night for tent sites. They have a nice pool and hot tub plus a liquor store and bar on site.... Super hot Showers and clean bathrooms too.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I highly suggest boarding with Snowolf any time of year. You'll walk away a better rider from it. I also highly recommend the trip on the Deschutes. His Cat is super nice and he's a great guide. :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

you guys truly get to play year round and not only in the snow. Always wanted to take the family for a trip out to the GC but after seeing some of Wolf's pics maybe something not on the tourist map would be more fun and make better family memories.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

I also want to clarify that This giveaway prize can be awarded in the PNW with SnoWolf running SnowMotion west as well as the mid atlantic and northeast with me or another one of my coaches. Good luck to all we are excited about this!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

For sure I do remember. It was quite the fire. We definitely do need to plan this years trip.  Maybe I can squeeze out a little more time off and get in some summer shred on Hood too.  And yeah, I got drenched on that rapid. But it was soooo much fun.  Whoever wins this contest is going to be in for quite a trip I suspect, no matter what course they take. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Those rafting pics look awesome.... That trail looks like fun too.

I tried to find snow motion on Facebook, can't find it? I found a few but none that looked like yours...


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

SnowMotion | Facebook


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

summer pics for end of july 2011 and it should be deeper this summer...yes that is a snow machine and someone's line inbounds of the ski area on the austin run.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Just a little added incentive! We will be pulling monthly winners for smaller prizes. The winners of the smaller prizes will still be in the running for the big prize! We will pull the monthly winners on the 1st of each month.GL


----------

